

Ask HN: Is it a good time to bootstrap? - farewell

I am planning to quit my job and bootstrap my startup idea. Unfortunetly i can not do things while employed. I can effort 6-8 months of run way, paying for incorporation and launching v1.0. I feel like it will rain but can not read the forecast and dressed like in summer with no umbrella. I know nobody can know exactly but looking forward to your advice(s).
======
notagoodtime
No, it is not a good time. It will be a huge mistake. There will be not much
VC money after 6-12 months and you will most likely end up in a time frame
where big companies start laying off people. Good luck! Please read more on HN
about stress and boom related posts.

~~~
farewell
Do you have more information about your VC case? Are you talkin about .com
boom 2.0?

------
mmoll1
Do it! Good luck.
[http://www.sethgodin.com/sg/docs/bootstrap.pdf](http://www.sethgodin.com/sg/docs/bootstrap.pdf)

~~~
farewell
My gut is also saying "Do it!" but don't want to do a stupid move. Could you
please tell me more about your thoughts about market, VC funds and etc.

------
farewell
WTF, where those all helpful people!

